# At what age do men reach their peak in attractiveness?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to know where I stand and how this compares to the other thread. Made a few adjustments. Original thread made by atlex.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it was studied and the abswer was either 35 or 36


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Age 24. Before they get the middle-aged gut and start going bald.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Age 24. Before they get the middle-aged gut and start going bald.


This is an interesting response. I thought the consensus was that women like older guys.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SilentLuke said:


> This is an interesting response. I thought the consensus was that women like older guys.


I think that's just because older guys have more money on average.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Early 30s IMO


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I think late mid-late thirties. i just think it's a time where their body and...looks and stuff settle.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

It's probably mid 30s for the average man (me being that age has nothing to do with that ).

That seems to be well reflected in actors as well, although a lot of the older actors are deemed sex symbols too.

Overall though it depends on loads of factors - how you personally look at different ages, your confidence, world wisdom, what you've achieved in your career and personal life and loads of other things.

I think I'll probably peak about 45 to 50, based on a lot of career goals I have, self development, and that I also look quite young for my age at the mo.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

teens/early twenties(physically speaking)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

To those who said late thirties.....

BLESS YOU!!!!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this poll only supposed to be for women, or?


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Early to mid twenties maybe.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I voted for early thirties but I meant all thirties. Mostly early to mid thirties though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I plan on being a latin Sean Connery.


----------



## Saintly (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the type of male beauty that I adore most tends to peak around 18-24, with 20-22 being prime time for male beauty (as I savor it).


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Is this poll only supposed to be for women, or?


women usually peak at 19


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> women usually peak at 19


What? I meant are only women supposed to vote in the poll.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> What? I meant are only women supposed to vote in the poll.


lol oh i c

offended were you?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> lol oh i c
> 
> offended were you?


No. I've always been on the ugly side, so age won't change anything.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

we say: Men don't age! their age is their wallets! :b:yes:clap

We all r aging!:b ,, non of u'll stay a Teenager for ever!


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

In my opinion, men peak much later than women, if I had to put a number on it...I'd say men 'peak' not until at least their 30s.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> lol oh i c
> 
> offended were you?


Your reply makes me think you wanted her to be offended.

Why?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Your reply makes me think you wanted her to be offended.
> 
> Why?


boring saturday night need some excitement


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Again: no, just no.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Dita said:


> Late twenties/early thirties.


Thank you ^^;

I voted "It's all subjective" though - same as in the female looks thread.
I think people generally will always be attracted to others around their same age.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

After reading the equivalent thread for women, I wish I could be really mean and say "Oh men are only fully attractive from ages 18-25", but I can't. I have found men attractive despite them being close to my parents' age even. It's also been awkward at times to find a guy cute and then find out he's like 17...

So I voted "it's all subjective"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The other thing that increases in frequency and severity with age is erectile dysfunction. From my experience (guys in their late 30s or 40s) they may have an erection but it's not completely hard. Kind of half hard. I never saw that with guys in their 20s.


----------



## Better (Dec 30, 2012)

that's very hard to believe, a lot of men have erectile problems in their early fifties, late forties at worst. There has to be some serious clinical condition for that to occur in their late 30s.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Better said:


> that's very hard to believe, a lot of men have erectile problems in their early fifties, late forties at worst. There has to be some serious clinical condition for that to occur in their late 30s.


Not complete dysfunction, just partial. And not everyone but a good percentage. I think it happens to men gradually, rather than suddenly often times.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Men peak later than women.

I said early 40's. Every guy is different.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

All subjective bro


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Saintly said:


> I think the type of male beauty that I adore most tends to peak around 18-24, with 20-22 being prime time for male beauty (as I savor it).


Same


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Depends on the guy. On average, I'd say some point in their twenties.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> we say: Men don't age! their age is their wallets! :b:yes:clap
> 
> We all r aging!:b ,, non of u'll stay a Teenager for ever!


Yeah I would have to agree to this. Wanna be ''attractive'' ? Focus on getting rich, if you can't focus on getting funny and making girls laugh.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

I would say early / mid 30's is the peak.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dammit. Shoulda voted for the money one. Bah, accidently voted for the late twenties option... *broods*


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think that's just because older guys have more money on average.


tellin it like it is lol


----------

